# Working for Macys????



## b3AuTiFuL323 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok so I want to work for macys mostly because I want to get the macys discount card.I also love to shop there because they sell MAC and because I love all the clothes they sell there,so I decided why not work where I love to shop.So I have a couple of questions for anyone who does or has worked there.

1.How much of a discount do you get?
2.What kind of positions do they offer besides cashier?
3.how much do you get payed?

I think thats all the questions I have.I also want to know what kind of postion I should apply for because I dont want to be a cashier I wanted to do something like putting the clothes back on the racks and stuff like that.This will be my very first job im 18.

Thanks


----------



## astronaut (Apr 24, 2008)

LOOOLLL. I used to work at Macy's and hated it. I personally think working the register is a lot easier than putting clothes back. Pay=not much. And having to persuade customers to open up the freaking card gets annoying.


----------



## damsel (Apr 24, 2008)

you get a 20% discount on clothes, cosmetics, shoes etc. and 15% on furniture, luggage etc. you get an extra discount (usually 10%) on certain employee days. plus, you can often combine the coupons that you get in the paper/flyer.

you get paid essentially "minimum wage." the current min. wage in michigan is $6.95 and macy's pays $7.75 to start. of course the pay will vary by state but it will be close to min. wage like most retail jobs.

there are other positions available like stocking, but sales associates constitute the largest group of employees. sales associates are usually the ones that pick-up the department in addition to checking out customers.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 24, 2008)

Of course working at a Macy's varies... each store has a different Store Manager and such, but I can say that it has definately changed since Macy's took over.  Most customers hate the store, numbers are way down, they don't send good merchandise to the store, there is more way more pressure to sell and push credit applications.  We were treated much better when we worked for Kaufmann's.  I've worked in Women's Shoes and Cosmetics, if that matters.  

They do have stock and the Merchandising Team (does markdowns, signing, setting sales, normal hours are from 6 AM to 3 PM at our store).

Just my 2 cents... the discount is nice, but other department store have discounts as well...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 24, 2008)

minimum wage here in San Francisco is $9.36/hour. yeah its because it cost us alot to live here in the city and i don't think anyone here can live on a $5-$6 minimum wage at our high cost of living.

the pay really depends on where you live and also the cost of living i guess. if you live somewhere where the rent is cheap, the pay will be low.

I heard that a lot of people don't like to work at Macy's. I remember back in the days, i always shop at Macy's but now I stop. I will only drop by at Macy's if I need something at their Impulse section, needed something at their kitchen department or needed to use the restroom.


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (Apr 24, 2008)

The macys im think about working at is in Montebello,CA or in Downey,CA


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *b3AuTiFuL323* 

 
_The macys im think about working at is in Montebello,CA or in Downey,CA_

 
Are there any associates there that you shop with on a regular basis that you could ask and see if they like working there?  If one of my regulars asked, I'd tell them the truth about working there LOL


----------



## Katura (May 5, 2008)

*bows head*  I worked in a Macy*s...at the MAC counter...yes girls...notice that DID...I loved my girls at my counter but my schedule got really rough...and I wasn't having conflicts...so bye bye to MAC... It broke my heart.

but! I worked in a Macy's, my pay was probably better since I was with MAC, but I can tell you right now, alot of the people that worked there weren't huge fans and couldn't wait to get out of there at night. I think it really depends on your location, the team you have there, and if you are really cut out for retail work, because contrary to popular belief, its NOT easy. It's not fun all the time, and its WORK. You have to maintain that professional attitude no matter who screaming at you that they want a return, the messes youll find ALL around the store, the slow days...(omg...let me telllll you about those!), and the rest of that atmosphere. There's rules, money to try and make, and Macy's loves to push that credit card (which I really need to cancel....these cards will hurt your credit, and yes, thats the only way you can get your discount is by using it)

Just know what you want and work it out. You'll do fine if you really want to do it.






Cheers!


----------



## zaynesgma (Aug 4, 2013)

Re: Working for Macys Do you know the phrase "The magic of macys"?  That stands for their core principles M -meet and make a connection with every customer A - assist and ask open-ended questions to find out the customer's need G- give options and opinions on merchandise utilizing product knowledge I - inspire the customer to buy C -celebrate the sale But in actuality, management wants you to convince customers to open up a Macys store credit card. They really push for that!  Associates are given incentives for every credit application whether the customer is approved or not. You'll receive anywhere from $1 - $5 in "Macys money" which can be used towards half of your merchandise purchase.  I'm in Brooklyn, NY and starting salary is anywhere between $7.20 & $7.40/hr. You have daily sales goals that must be met and they pay attention to your IPT(items per transaction) At my store they have "attendance credits". Every employee is given a certain amount when first hired, according to your status(whether you're full or part-time. If you are consistently punctual and work EVERY shift you are assigned, you will receive 1 attendance credit to add to your bank every month. However, if you call out or are absenton a weekday, you lose 1 and if you call out or are absent on a weekend, you lose 2. Macys offers their associates a 20% storewide discount on clothing, shoes and accessories, but there are certain times of the year where you receive an extra 10%. You're duties as a sales associate will be to meet and greet customers, process transactions(sales, credit/debit card, returns/exchanges) recover and replenish the sales floor, do cash drops when registers are full, open and close registers, return out-of-area merchandise to their respective departments. One-day sale days are very hectic with impatient customers who don't want to wait, or slow customers that hold up the line searching for their Macys card or storw coupons. You'll also need to explain all day why the coupons don't work in certain "licensed departments" because a majority of customers do not take the time to read the fine print on the back of the coupon. There are over 100 licensed departments that don't accept the coupons. Associates are given appropriate break and meal times acoording to the amount of hours you're scheduled to work. Overall, your time at Macys will be what you make of it. Some of us are cut out for this type of work and some are not. If you like people, you don't mind standing and walking for ling houra at a time, and you have a thick skin, you'll be fine!


----------

